# Iran: the biggest danger in the whole world



## Confident (Apr 5, 2011)

*


The danger of Iran in our region is not in any way difficult to prove. In order to see evidence of hostility, and the danger, we only need to look at what Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said yesterday with regards to the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) states, specifically Saudi Arabia and Bahrain. However, let us reflect on some of what Ahmadinejad said yesterday in more detail, in order to show how the Iranian threat is extremely alarming both for the region and the wider world, and not only in terms of political issues. 

In a press conference held in Tehran, Ahmadinejad said that his country's nuclear plants were safer than their counterparts in Japan, and that the events that occurred in Japan's Fukushima nuclear facility would never happen in Iran. Ahmadinejad justified this viewpoint by saying: "the technology used in the nuclear plants in Fukushima dates back fifty years, but the technology used in Iranian nuclear plants is completely up to date"! Could anything be more absurd?

The Iranian President says that Iran is more advanced than Japan, in terms of the technology used in its nuclear plants, yet everyone saw how Iran stood helpless when faced with the "Stuxnet" worm virus  a destructive computer program which is believed to have disabled up to five Iranian centrifuges, and helped to thwart Tehran in its quest to produce Iran's first nuclear weapons. We saw the Iranians at the time form a crisis committee, incorporating officials from all concerned departments in order to combat the worm!

This is not all of course, during the same press conference Ahmadinejad added: "as far as I know, the (Fukushima) incident was not caused by the earthquake, but by the tsunami waves. We do not have tsunamis in the Gulf, and therefore there is no cause for concern"! Is this a rational argument, considering we have seen a hurricane strike the Sultanate of Oman, which is part of the Arab Gulf, and is situated opposite Iran in terms of its coastal borders? However, above all that, Tehran does not have the required capacity to deal with an earthquake, for we saw how the whole world rallied to help Iran after the devastating earthquake which struck the country two years ago.

Therefore, Ahmadinejad's comments about what happened in Japan alone are evidence of the danger of Iran becoming a nuclear state. It is a danger for the region, a danger for the Iranians themselves, and a danger even to the global economy and its stability. The threat of Iran relates not only to what it does in the Arab world, from Iraq to Bahrain, Lebanon, Yemen and elsewhere, but the dangers also lies in its way of thinking, coupled with the weakness of its capabilities. Tehran insists on possessing nuclear energy, which it is fundamentally not equipped to deal with in an emergency, and this matter is more serious than the intentions of Iran itself. 

Thus, the Iranian threat stems not only from its interference in the countries of the region, or its promotion of sectarianism. Indeed, the Iranian threat lies in the weakness of its potential combined with the size of its delusion, and the gravity of its intent. Iran doesn't only threaten the Middle East, but it threatens the whole world as I said above. Ahmadinejad's comments on Japan alone are evidence of the size of the danger posed by the Tehran regime, and its way of thinking




...
.​*


----------



## Colin (Apr 6, 2011)

A few points to make!

Firstly when cutting and pasting an article that isn't yours, it's usual to link to it. Furthermore, you have broken board rules by reproducing the whole article!

Secondly, large bold type is tantamount to shouting and lacks decorum.

Oh, I also see you've spammed it to umpteen different sites!

Here's the link you forgot to add:

Loading...


----------



## Confident (Apr 7, 2011)

The Iranian Ambassador in Damascus, Ahmed al Moussawi, has announced his country's support for the Syrian regime, which is normal. However, what was not normal was his attack on the Syrian people, who came out to demonstrate in several Syrian cities, demanding reform and the ending of the longest-standing emergency law in the region.

The Iranian Ambassador, speaking at a conference entitled "Confronting Strife in Syria", which was being held in Damascus, said that "the events taking place in Syria have been prepared and planned by enemies to replicate the civil strife experienced by Iran, especially the slogans echoed by protestors in Daraa, such as "No Hezbollah and No Iran". This means that the source stems from the enemy, where external agents are receiving orders from enemies and Zionists!"

READ MORE HERE

_*Forum policy concerning  copyrighted material, to be found HERE prohibits the posting of entire pieces and requires a link to the source.

~Oddball*_


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 7, 2011)

I do agree that Iran is a danger but what do you suppose we do? our hands are tied in Iraq and Afghanistan not to mention this Libyan fiasco.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 7, 2011)

Iran is not in _our _region.

And besides, we have Israel as a first line of defense against Iran.


----------



## Colin (Apr 7, 2011)

Confident said:


> *The Iranian Ambassador in Damascus, Ahmed al Moussawi, has announced his country's support for the Syrian regime, which is normal. However, what was not normal was his attack on the Syrian people, who came out to demonstrate in several Syrian cities, demanding reform and the ending of the longest-standing emergency law in the region.
> 
> The Iranian Ambassador, speaking at a conference entitled "Confronting Strife in Syria", which was being held in Damascus, said that "the events taking place in Syria have been prepared and planned by enemies to replicate the civil strife experienced by Iran, especially the slogans echoed by protestors in Daraa, such as "No Hezbollah and No Iran". This means that the source stems from the enemy, where external agents are receiving orders from enemies and Zionists!"
> 
> ...



Still breaking copyright and board rules I see. This is a discussion board. Do you have nothing of your own to say? Are you only capable of cutting and pasting someone elses article in its entirity? 

Here's a link you conveniently forgot to add. 

Loading...


----------



## rhodescholar (Apr 17, 2011)

The days of the fascist dictatorship of thugs and murderers that is iran are numbered...they will soon pay the ultimate price for their War Crimes and Crimes Against Humanity, and the terrorist filth they support like hamas and hezbollah will vanish like vapor...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought N Korea was the biggest threat to the world??   

Oh, that must have been last month.


----------



## waltky (May 24, 2011)

Iran takin' full advantage of UN stickin' its head in the sand...

*Iran Nuclear Work Advances While UN Scrutinizes New Weapon Plans*
_May 24, 2011 - Iran may have continued nuclear weapons work after 2004, according to new information shared with inspectors, the United Nations atomic watchdog said._


> International Atomic Energy Agency investigators received documents from more than one country showing that Iran may have conducted work aimed at developing nuclear weapons in the years following 2004, the Vienna-based watchdog said today in a nine- page restricted report obtained by Bloomberg News. Inspectors are assessing high-explosive, electronic and missile warhead data.  &#8220;The agency remains concerned about the possible existence in Iran of past or current undisclosed nuclear related activities involving military related organizations, including activities related to the development of a nuclear payload for a missile,&#8221; the report said.
> 
> The 2011 U.S. National Intelligence Estimate on Iran had &#8220;high confidence&#8217;&#8217; that the Persian Gulf country wasn&#8217;t pursuing nuclear weapons, James Clapper, President Barack Obama&#8217;s director of national intelligence, said at a March 10 Congressional hearing. A 2007 National Intelligence Estimate concluded that Iran had stopped trying to make weapons in 2003.  Iran increased its supply of 20 percent enriched uranium to 56.7 kilograms (125 pounds) compared with 43.6 kilograms in February at the Pilot Fuel Enrichment Plant in Natanz, the Vienna-based IAEA said. Iran has produced 4,105 kilograms of uranium enriched to less than 5 percent compared with 3,606 kilograms in the last IAEA report.
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 24, 2011)

The UN is a paper tiger, they couldn't stop Iran from building nukes even if they really wanted to.


----------



## Ropey (May 26, 2011)

Big trouble in little China.


----------



## Caroljo (May 31, 2011)

Confident said:


> *
> 
> 
> The danger of Iran in our region is not in any way difficult to prove. In order to see evidence of hostility, and the danger, we only need to look at what Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said yesterday with regards to the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) states, specifically Saudi Arabia and Bahrain. However, let us reflect on some of what Ahmadinejad said yesterday in more detail, in order to show how the Iranian threat is extremely alarming both for the region and the wider world, and not only in terms of political issues.
> ...



Ya, i would believe anything Imanutjob says! Or any other leader in Iran....there's never been one truthful word that's come out of there mouth.


----------



## sharif (Jun 16, 2011)

Shame on American killing millions in Iraq, Afghanistan  perhaps GET licence to kill innocent? but the question is who gave power or authority to kill innocent? More painful and hurting even UNO knew every thing but works where United States Interest other remain silence? which shows the DOUBLE standard of UNO 

What you tell about Israel killing innocents for what reasons showing power or some thing else.

Understand this one thing very well what you did in this world have punishment for all sinful and reward for good works>  If you do not agree than who die and buried than see what happening with your open eyes?  

Still time to change your life style before too Late? ( after you die )


----------



## Colin (Jun 16, 2011)

sharif said:


> Shame on American killing millions in Iraq, Afghanistan  perhaps GET licence to kill innocent? but the question is who gave power or authority to kill innocent? More painful and hurting even UNO knew every thing but works where United States Interest other remain silence? which shows the DOUBLE standard of UNO
> 
> What you tell about Israel killing innocents for what reasons showing power or some thing else.
> 
> ...



How predictable that you omit to rale against muslims killing muslims! Well, not really. It's always a one way street with you guys ain't it. Your people are the most murderous in the world! Fucking hypocrite!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 16, 2011)

sharif said:


> Shame on American killing millions in Iraq, Afghanistan  perhaps GET licence to kill innocent? but the question is who gave power or authority to kill innocent? More painful and hurting even UNO knew every thing but works where United States Interest other remain silence? which shows the DOUBLE standard of UNO
> 
> What you tell about Israel killing innocents for what reasons showing power or some thing else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2011)

The Muslim against Muslim violence is usually an internal affair involving a revolt of or civil war.

 What Sharif is talking about is foreign countries and occupiers invading Islamic lands.

 Supposedly to help the people when in reality it's about stealing natural resources.

 And installing western friendly puppet dictators who will keep the people weak and poor.


----------



## Colin (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The Muslim against Muslim violence is usually an internal affair involving a revolt of or civil war.
> 
> What Sharif is talking about is foreign countries and occupiers invading Islamic lands.
> 
> ...



He talks about about killing innocents. Something muslims are even better at than Westerners since muslims do it with INTENT!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry about that.

 I forgot that collateral damage is not murder but just the cost of doing business in war.


----------



## Colin (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I forgot that collateral damage is not murder but just the cost of doing business in war.



Nevertheless, it isn't intentional so stop deflecting, Sunni. Now tell me how Sadam didn't use biological weapons against his own people. Tell me how many he didn't take off the streets and wantonly murder. Tell me how many tens of thousands of civilians have not been intentionally murdered by mindless islamic suicide bombers. Tell me how many hundreds of thousands of innocents have not been slaughtered in Darfur by muslim militias. And tell me how many innocents are not being murdered in Libya, Yemen, Syria, Bahrain and many other muslim countries.

You guys want to talk about killing, make sure you do it on a level playing field! And while you're about it, take a look at the killing in Pakistan. Clearly it isn't just Christians the extremists enjoy slaughtering.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2011)

Everything that you listed had to do with internal civil wars and revolts within their own country.

Even most European countries have had some kind of internal conflict or war within their borders during  the last 100 years.

 What Muslims object to is foreign powers invading and occupying their lands.


----------



## Colin (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Everything that you listed had to do with internal civil wars and revolts within their own country.
> 
> Even most European countries have had some kind of internal conflict or war within their borders during  the last 100 years.
> 
> What Muslims object to is foreign powers invading and occupying their lands.



Deflecting again! Or are you condoning the wanton killings by muslims? Personally, I would like to see ALL western troops pulled out of Iraq and Afghanistan. Then muslims can continue to exterminate each other without any interference from outside sources.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with that 100%


----------



## Colin (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I agree with that 100%


----------



## LAfrique (Jun 16, 2011)

I beg to differ: I think that the US, Russia and Israel are the greatest danger to the world; with the US and Israel being most likely to use WMD on another nation - The Missiliers - CBS News


----------



## voice4HR (Jun 19, 2011)

Iran has very immoral practices and has committed numerous grievous atrocities against humanity.


----------



## waltky (Jul 19, 2011)

Granny says dat Ammerjabberjob fella makin' a bomb to blow up Israel...

*Iran Reports Advanced Centrifuge Deployment*
_Tuesday, July 19, 2011 - Iran on Tuesday said it is deploying more sophisticated uranium centrifuges, seemingly verifying assertions by diplomats last week that stationing of two types of the devices in 164-system cascades was under way at the nation's Natanz complex, Reuters reported._


> Wider-scale use of the updated equipment could enable Iran to substantially accelerate production of fissile material, and Tuesday's announcement might further heighten U.S. and European fears that the nation's nuclear program is geared toward weapons development, according to Reuters (see GSN, July 15). Tehran has insisted its atomic activities are strictly peaceful (Ramin Mostafavi, Reuters, July 19).
> 
> "The installation of new centrifuges with better quality and speed is ongoing. We have announced it and the [International Atomic Energy Agency] has full supervision of them," Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Ramin Mehmanparast said in remarks reported by Agence France-Presse. The official was addressing developments in plans announced last month by Iranian Atomic Energy Organization head Fereidoun Abbasi for the deployment of additional next-generation enrichment machines (see GSN, June 8; Farhad Pouladi, Agence France-Presse/Google News, July 19).  Mehmanparast described the effort as a sign of progress in Iran's "peaceful nuclear activity."
> 
> ...


----------



## sharif (Jul 21, 2011)

why you people ignore what Israel is doing and killing many innocent in this regard UNO remain silent means clear message to Israel do what ever you like no country have power to question


----------



## shintao (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm, Iran huh? Is that off the coast of Florida? What is the concern?


----------



## editec (Jul 21, 2011)

The proliferation and continued retention of nuclear weapons by ANY nation is a potential threat to mankind.

Iran isn't all that special in _that _regard.


----------



## Colin (Jul 21, 2011)

sharif said:


> why you people ignore what Israel is doing and killing many innocent in this regard UNO remain silent means clear message to Israel do what ever you like no country have power to question



Hey, Sharif! Run your mouse pointer over the red star beneath your rep counter. Seems USMB have got your number!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 21, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> I beg to differ: I think that the US, Russia and Israel are the greatest danger to the world; with the US and Israel being most likely to use WMD on another nation - The Missiliers - CBS News



You are a retard.


----------

